# Intel Wireless-N 2230 and synaptics touchpad issues ASUSQ400

## thekraken

So I've been bashing my head against the wall installing Gentoo on my new Asus Q400a, but I'm completely stumped on getting the wireless to work.  Everything seems to be fine on the hardware end of things, considering that I have the firmware in the proper location and correctly complied into the kernel, but iwconfig gives me this:

```

eth0      no wireless extensions.

lo        no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

wlan0     no wireless extensions.

```

I usually just have wicd take care of everything else, so the errors i get from wpa_supplicant I already expect (since they are all equally present on my other box set up exactly the same way).  I have emerged wpa_supplicant, wicd, wireless-tools, and checked and re-checked the USE_FLAGS but to no avail.  Some info that may be relevant:

Here's my lspci -kv, 

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor DRAM Controller (rev 09)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 1467

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information: Len=0c <?>

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller (rev 09) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 1467

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 40

   Memory at f7800000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4M]

   Memory at e0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

   I/O ports at f000 [size=64]

   Expansion ROM at <unassigned> [disabled]

   Capabilities: [90] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

   Capabilities: [d0] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [a4] PCI Advanced Features

   Kernel driver in use: i915

00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB xHCI Host Controller (rev 04) (prog-if 30 [XHCI])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 1467

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 43

   Memory at f7e00000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

   Capabilities: [70] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/8 Maskable- 64bit+

   Kernel driver in use: xhci_hcd

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller #1 (rev 04)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 1467

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 11

   Memory at f7e1a000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [8c] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #2 (rev 04) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 1467

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

   Memory at f7e18000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [58] Debug port: BAR=1 offset=00a0

   Capabilities: [98] PCI Advanced Features

   Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 1467

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 44

   Memory at f7e10000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [60] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

   Capabilities: [70] Express Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel

   Capabilities: [130] Root Complex Link

   Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev c4) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=0

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

   Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 1467

   Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 2 (rev c4) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=02, sec-latency=0

   Memory behind bridge: f7d00000-f7dfffff

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

   Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 1467

   Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 4 (rev c4) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=03, subordinate=03, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 0000e000-0000efff

   Memory behind bridge: f7c00000-f7cfffff

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

   Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 1467

   Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #1 (rev 04) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 1467

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 23

   Memory at f7e17000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [58] Debug port: BAR=1 offset=00a0

   Capabilities: [98] PCI Advanced Features

   Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation HM76 Express Chipset LPC Controller (rev 04)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 1467

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

   Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information: Len=0c <?>

   Kernel driver in use: lpc_ich

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series Chipset Family 6-port SATA Controller [AHCI mode] (rev 04) (prog-if 01 [AHCI 1.0])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 1467

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 41

   I/O ports at f0b0 [size=8]

   I/O ports at f0a0 [size=4]

   I/O ports at f090 [size=8]

   I/O ports at f080 [size=4]

   I/O ports at f060 [size=32]

   Memory at f7e16000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=2K]

   Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

   Capabilities: [70] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [a8] SATA HBA v1.0

   Capabilities: [b0] PCI Advanced Features

   Kernel driver in use: ahci

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller (rev 04)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 1467

   Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 18

   Memory at f7e15000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

   I/O ports at f040 [size=32]

02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Wireless-N 2230 (rev c4)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Centrino Wireless-N 2230 BGN

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 42

   Memory at f7d00000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8K]

   Capabilities: [c8] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [d0] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

   Capabilities: [e0] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

   Capabilities: [140] Device Serial Number 68-5d-43-ff-ff-9d-a0-e4

   Kernel driver in use: iwlwifi

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR8151 v2.0 Gigabit Ethernet (rev c0)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 1467

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 45

   Memory at f7c00000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256K]

   I/O ports at e000 [size=128]

   Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [48] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

   Capabilities: [58] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [6c] Vital Product Data

   Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

   Capabilities: [180] Device Serial Number ff-06-30-21-08-60-6e-ff

   Kernel driver in use: atl1c

```

Here's some of my dmesg concerning wifi things

```

[    1.496678] ipw2100: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2100 Network Driver, git-1.2.2

[    1.497549] ipw2100: Copyright(c) 2003-2006 Intel Corporation

[    1.498447] libipw: 802.11 data/management/control stack, git-1.1.13

[    1.499315] libipw: Copyright (C) 2004-2005 Intel Corporation <jketreno@linux.intel.com>

[    1.500194] Intel(R) Wireless WiFi driver for Linux, in-tree:d

[    1.501069] Copyright(c) 2003-2012 Intel Corporation

[    1.501976] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: pci_resource_len = 0x00002000

[    1.502856] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: pci_resource_base = ffffc900040b0000

[    1.503724] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: HW Revision ID = 0xC4

[    1.504668] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: irq 42 for MSI/MSI-X

[    1.504708] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: loaded firmware version 18.168.6.1

[    1.505602] iwldvm: Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link AGN driver for Linux, in-tree:d

[    1.506524] iwldvm: Copyright(c) 2003-2012 Intel Corporation

[    1.507386] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEBUG enabled

[    1.508214] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEBUGFS disabled

[    1.509041] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEVICE_TRACING disabled

[    1.509846] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEVICE_TESTMODE disabled

[    1.510623] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: CONFIG_IWLWIFI_P2P enabled

[    1.511399] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: Detected Intel(R) Centrino(R) Wireless-N 2230 BGN, REV=0xC8

[    1.512228] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: L1 Disabled; Enabling L0S

[    1.520416] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: RF_KILL bit toggled to enable radio.

[    1.531402] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: device EEPROM VER=0x81c, CALIB=0x6

[    1.532141] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: Device SKU: 0x150

[    1.532851] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: Valid Tx ant: 0x3, Valid Rx ant: 0x3

[    1.533603] Registered led device: phy0-led

[    1.533709] ieee80211 phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-agn-rs'

[    1.533883] iwl4965: Intel(R) Wireless WiFi 4965 driver for Linux, in-tree:

[    1.534584] iwl4965: Copyright(c) 2003-2011 Intel Corporation

[    1.535304] iwl3945: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG/BG Network Connection driver for Linux, in-tree:s

[    1.536030] iwl3945: Copyright(c) 2003-2011 Intel Corporation

```

So I've been bashing my head against the wall installing Gentoo on my new Asus Q400a, but I'm completely stumped on getting the wireless to work.  Everything seems to be fine on the hardware end of things, considering that I have the firmware in the proper location and correctly complied into the kernel, but iwconfig gives me this:

```

eth0      no wireless extensions.

lo        no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

wlan0     no wireless extensions.

```

I usually just have wicd take care of everything else, so the errors i get from wpa_supplicant I already expect (since they are all equally present on my other box set up exactly the same way).  I have emerged wpa_supplicant, wicd, wireless-tools, and checked and re-checked the USE_FLAGS but to no avail.  Some info that may be relevant:

Here's my lspci -kv, 

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor DRAM Controller (rev 09)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 1467

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information: Len=0c <?>

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller (rev 09) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 1467

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 40

   Memory at f7800000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4M]

   Memory at e0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

   I/O ports at f000 [size=64]

   Expansion ROM at <unassigned> [disabled]

   Capabilities: [90] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

   Capabilities: [d0] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [a4] PCI Advanced Features

   Kernel driver in use: i915

00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB xHCI Host Controller (rev 04) (prog-if 30 [XHCI])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 1467

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 43

   Memory at f7e00000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

   Capabilities: [70] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/8 Maskable- 64bit+

   Kernel driver in use: xhci_hcd

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller #1 (rev 04)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 1467

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 11

   Memory at f7e1a000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [8c] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #2 (rev 04) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 1467

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

   Memory at f7e18000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [58] Debug port: BAR=1 offset=00a0

   Capabilities: [98] PCI Advanced Features

   Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 1467

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 44

   Memory at f7e10000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [60] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

   Capabilities: [70] Express Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel

   Capabilities: [130] Root Complex Link

   Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev c4) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=0

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

   Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 1467

   Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 2 (rev c4) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=02, sec-latency=0

   Memory behind bridge: f7d00000-f7dfffff

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

   Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 1467

   Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 4 (rev c4) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=03, subordinate=03, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 0000e000-0000efff

   Memory behind bridge: f7c00000-f7cfffff

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

   Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 1467

   Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #1 (rev 04) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 1467

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 23

   Memory at f7e17000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [58] Debug port: BAR=1 offset=00a0

   Capabilities: [98] PCI Advanced Features

   Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation HM76 Express Chipset LPC Controller (rev 04)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 1467

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

   Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information: Len=0c <?>

   Kernel driver in use: lpc_ich

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series Chipset Family 6-port SATA Controller [AHCI mode] (rev 04) (prog-if 01 [AHCI 1.0])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 1467

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 41

   I/O ports at f0b0 [size=8]

   I/O ports at f0a0 [size=4]

   I/O ports at f090 [size=8]

   I/O ports at f080 [size=4]

   I/O ports at f060 [size=32]

   Memory at f7e16000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=2K]

   Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

   Capabilities: [70] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [a8] SATA HBA v1.0

   Capabilities: [b0] PCI Advanced Features

   Kernel driver in use: ahci

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller (rev 04)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 1467

   Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 18

   Memory at f7e15000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

   I/O ports at f040 [size=32]

02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Wireless-N 2230 (rev c4)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Centrino Wireless-N 2230 BGN

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 42

   Memory at f7d00000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8K]

   Capabilities: [c8] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [d0] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

   Capabilities: [e0] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

   Capabilities: [140] Device Serial Number 68-5d-43-ff-ff-9d-a0-e4

   Kernel driver in use: iwlwifi

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR8151 v2.0 Gigabit Ethernet (rev c0)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 1467

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 45

   Memory at f7c00000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256K]

   I/O ports at e000 [size=128]

   Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [48] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

   Capabilities: [58] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [6c] Vital Product Data

   Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

   Capabilities: [180] Device Serial Number ff-06-30-21-08-60-6e-ff

   Kernel driver in use: atl1c

```

Here's my ifconfig:

```

eth0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 192.168.1.4  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.1.255

        inet6 fe80::a60:6eff:fe06:3021  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether 08:60:6e:06:30:21  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 1997  bytes 1285469 (1.2 MiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 1  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 1625  bytes 258612 (252.5 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 1  collisions 0

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 0  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 56  bytes 3720 (3.6 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 56  bytes 3720 (3.6 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

wlan0: flags=4099<UP,BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        ether 68:5d:43:9d:a0:e4  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

```

Here's my emerge --info as well:

```

.7.10-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.7.10-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7-3632QM_CPU_@_2.20GHz-with-gentoo-2.1

KiB Mem:     8059840 total,   7511952 free

KiB Swap:    8300776 total,   8300776 free

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 18 Mar 2013 18:30:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.22

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p37

dev-lang/python:          2.7.3-r2, 3.2.3

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.9

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.1-r1

sys-apps/openrc:          0.11.8

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.10.3, 1.11.6

sys-devel/binutils:       2.22-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.6.3

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.6 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.15-r3

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j9"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 apm berkdb bindist bluetooth branding bzip bzip2 cairo cdda cdinstall cdr cjk cli consolekit cracklib crypt cxx dbus djvu dri dts dvd dvdr emacs emboss encode exif fam ffmpeg firefox flac fortran gd gdbm gif gpm gtk iconv ipv6 jpeg latex lcms ldap libnotify lua mad matroska mmx mng modules mozilla mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap mule multilib ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf pmcia png policykit ppds python qt3support qt4 readline ruby sdl session spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg syslog tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis wifi wxwidgets x264 xcb xml xscreensaver xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" GRUB_PLATFORMS="efi-64" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_2" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint intel mach64 mga nouveau nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa via vmware dummy v4l" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

```

Also, my synaptics touchpad isn't working right---I can't seem to get two finger scrolling to work.  My make.conf includes evdev synaptics in INPUT DEVICES, the relevant kernel selections are made, and I have emerged xf86-input-synaptics numerous times, but when I run synclient -l, I get: 

```

Couldn't find synaptics properties. No synaptics driver loaded?

```

I'm curious if these problems might be related.  Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.  This is my first post so sorry if I missed anything necessary.  I'm hoping to get some sort of new direction to go in before the weekend when I plan on working on it when I get a bit more time.  I can only hope I just messed up something stupid.

----------

## BillWho

thekraken,

I don't think the two are related.

Check that CONFIG_CFG80211_WEXT is set for wireless

For synaptics check CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS

----------

## thekraken

well, i guess i got what i had hoped for so far as the problem being something stupid that i just forgot.  the WEXT option in my kernel was definitely the issue, now the wireless works fine!  the touchpad is still a problem though, but I have CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS already selected.  one of the things i did notice though was that it says that it depends on EXPERT, but i'm not sure what the consequences will be.  

thanks!

----------

